# Just been burnt.....assistance required please.



## reptalica (Dec 23, 2013)

I recently within the last week posted an ad on Reptile Downunder Classifieds or more commonly known as RDU looking for one or two female Boyd's Forest Dragons, preferably of juvenile or adult age.

I had someone contact me within 24 hours saying that they had two available and that they would happily sell for $625 including freight. 

I transferred the funds on a Sunday night here in Melbourne and normally one would expect it to go in overnight however due to it being a weekend this didn't take place and was believed to have gone into the recipient's account on the Tuesday. Between the Sunday and Tuesday I was under a reasonable amount of pressure from the seller to even go to the bank and perform the transaction. As I had already done this I was reluctant to go into the bank to transfer another $600 odd. 

The week drew to a close, last Friday and after a return of text messages etc I was asked which flight and when would I like to receive the animals. I detailed this to the seller.

Still nothing. Here I sit, money transferred and nothing to show for it.

What I do know is this person banks at the same bank as us. I know his first and last name as well as his partner's first and last name as the money was transferred into her account.

I know the first thing most will think was verifying the credibility of the seller, -1 to me. 

If anyone knows of this happening what forms of redress has been chosen to have the situation rectified. 

This person has even provided their licence details and address.

The reason I haven't named and shamed is because the person may be a member of this forum and in no way would I like to mention this "person's name" and APS in the same sentence.

I would also like to ask are there regular scammers around the traps that pull off these kind of stunts??

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 23, 2013)

You should always ask around to verify the reliability of anyone who is taking your money. That's not to say that you've been done - it's a hectic time of the year and not a good time to expect people to run on time. It's always easy to keep in contact for reassurance though.

Jamie


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 24, 2013)

The only form of redress that you have if it was a bank transfer is to start a disputed transaction claim with your bank, but as Jamie has said this is a hectic time for everyone and a few more days is not going to make much difference if it was a scammer but could make all the difference if it is a rightious transaction that is being held up because of the silly season. This is another reason i will only use PayPal for online transactions, coz if you get ripped off they are pretty good at getting your money back.  .........................Ron


----------



## wokka (Dec 24, 2013)

I would be reluctant to ask for animals to be freighted at this time of year.there is a much higher chance that they could get lost. Wait another week or so when it is quieter and hopefully cooler. As for being scammed I think for $600 you would have to put it down to experience or if you are chasing principles lodge a statement of claim with the local court.


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 24, 2013)

*Just been burn't.....assistance required please.*

Sorry to hear you're being given the run around. If they intended to rip you off of your hard earned and not supply the animal, it is surprising that they stayed in contact/gave you so many details (if I were ripping people off I'd disappear as soon as I had my hands on the cash). 

If they have stopped returning calls or messages now you could follow Wokka's advice and lodge a claim possibly? 

There are plenty of "pay me first and I'll ship later" scammers as far as I can tell.

Best of luck whichever way you go.


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 24, 2013)

firstly you should take your receipts back to the bank and ask them to see if the money has indeed been deposited or not and if it has maybe they might tell you if its been taken out or not, either way ask them how you go about getting it back

if its been deposited and taken out i would also let him know your aware of this information and would appreciate either the reptiles sent to you or a refund within a certain period of time remembering everywhere is busy right now and that if nothing happens you will escalate the dispute 

keep and print off ALL correspondence, including whats on your phone as proof you paid it

also if he still doesnt send you the reptiles and doesnt refund the money maybe report him to the people who handle the licenses in Victoria, its also possible the number and address he has given you is fake or belongs to someone else...too many people put their license numbers in ads which in turn can be 'stolen' and used by others to sell illegal animals 

good luck, i really hope you either get the reptiles or your money back


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 24, 2013)

It's only been a couple of days since last Friday, a lot of people are on holidays this week and possibly out of reception. While they should let you know it's only early days and I would still hold out hope of receiving your animals.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks all for the great advice.....and here I was leaving myself open to get flamed for making a silly error of judgement. Kind of nice to know the forumites thinking "ahhh no need to read him the riot act". Its not going to change anything and once u have a bad experience very rarely is it likely to happen again.

For sure it is the silly season and maybe for me to be a tad patient but to not even reply to a message nor follow up with me regarding "supposed transportation" begs the question.

I withheld the name again because I didnt want to associate the name with this forum.

I'm pretty sure someone on here would know the person and I ask if there is someone who u know who is "into this kind of deceiving" then PM me.

I can only confirm or deny the person's details.

**Oh and a final point for now....I am going to play this the nice way and explore all avenues until there are no other options then..........


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 24, 2013)

Good luck mate. Hopefully you get what you paid for and it is just a mix up with the Xmas season.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 24, 2013)

When it's beyond all doubt you have been scammed, if I were you, I would name and shame this person, on here and on that other forum associated with RDU. That way, other people won't get scammed as well. Maybe even contact the state permit authority his permit comes under; they might consider that enough to cancel his permit. And good luck with getting your money back.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yeah I have always been for the name and shame, however I am very much an advocate for giving someone a reasonable chance to either explain or produce and as I mentioned above I will continue along that path until I know otherwise and then I will go to plan "B". 

I just hope for his sake that he produces as I would hate for this to get ugly. :twisted:

Oh and I just them a Merry Christmas message via text.

Tis is the season to be happy and merry is it not???? *sarcasm at its best*


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 26, 2013)

Any contact from him yet?


----------



## champagne (Dec 26, 2013)

reptalica said:


> I recently within the last week posted an ad on Reptile Downunder Classifieds or more commonly known as RDU looking for one or two female Boyd's Forest Dragons, preferably of juvenile or adult age.
> 
> I had someone contact me within 24 hours saying that they had two available and that they would happily sell for $625 including freight.
> 
> ...



first of all welcome to the hobby lol. second you might want to check that the money went into the right account, It has happen to me where someone was buying an animal off me but put in the wrong number for the transfer, problem is that the person who received the money doesn't have to give it back and they had to take them to court to get it back. I think you were opening yourself up as a target by putting up a wanted add, big neon sign to scammers.


----------



## Newhere (Dec 26, 2013)

Honestly mate just find him and flog him and take your money back plus some of his for the trouble, ruining his rep wont get your money back.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 26, 2013)

Newhere said:


> Honestly mate just find him and flog him and take your money back plus some of his for the trouble, ruining his rep wont get your money back.



LOL Newhere = I agree with the first bit mate and well I'm normally a nice person and usually cut people some slack but with regards to his rep? Well if it mean that others on here don't get burnt then I'll continue to do it.

I thought aps members would be all for it.....I know I would go out of my way to help someone in a similar situation to mine. Guaranteed.


----------



## paultheo (Dec 26, 2013)

unfortunately there is a no name and shame policy on aps, if you could pm me his\her name so i never have to deal with them i would appreciate it.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 26, 2013)

How about that hey a no name and shame policy on APS. 

Ok well hopefully enough have seen it now.

For those that want this cretin's name please PM me and I am _*more than happy to provide details.*_

YES I have the name of the person and I reckon some on here may know who he is.


----------



## Newhere (Dec 26, 2013)

Yea I understand you're just trying to stop it from happening to other people but I wouldn't just leave it at that if somebody ripped me off.

Pm me those names too I'll give em a serve on facebook next time I'm on.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok the latest is I can confirm that this person is known to APS, and respectfully the no name and shame policy applies, although with this particular individual it is not allegedly anymore......he has burnt many on this forum and no doubt in other walks of life.

I have perused a couple of threads about his actions and who he has burnt.

If anyone would like to throw some names and locations at me I would only be too pleased to assist.

PM away peeps.

Time to stop someone else being the victim and being bullied by this individual who works in tandem with his "so-called" wife.

We have to help each other and will require a community effort.

** I have attached a couple of closed threads pertaining to this same dog**

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/beware-202792/

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/lts-bit-sad-comes-164666/


----------



## marcus0002 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey mate can you pm me his details? cheers


----------



## Kurtis (Dec 26, 2013)

me too please.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 26, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have done it and did it out of frustration. The reason it is banned it because of the possible legal ramifications i.e. libel and slander of aps having their name associated with it.

I have moderated boards that are much worse about protecting their image. The penalties are high.

Anyways back to the topic.......


----------



## raycam01_au (Dec 26, 2013)

just write his first name into a ummmmmm song


n last name into ya fav beer


n have some fun that way


public forums dont want legal risks attached with this sort of norti behaviour hahahaha




juss set up a group buy and flog the germ


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 26, 2013)

At least contact reptiles down under; they wouldn't want to be known as a site that allows shonks and crooks.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 26, 2013)

Done pinefamily. Just e-mailed the administrator. This is where he contacted me through.

It's now officially "open season".


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey reptalica, is the person in question the same 1 who ripped off a heap of people with his enclosure scam, he was in Newcastle for a while  ..........................Ron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 27, 2013)

I do not know about the legal implications of “name and shame” on a forum. What I do know is that if there are no restrictions that anyone could say anything they like about another individual. So someone with a personal axe to grind could lie through their teeth to denigrate someone’s business unfairly. It is not up to the forum owners to try and investigate and ascertain the validity of each such claim. So it is only to be expected that forums prohibit name and shame. Note that the claims made in a ‘name and shame’ post are quite different in nature from reporting on someone who has been charged or convicted... these are hard facts and not heresay.

The above aside, I feel for you. A friend of mine got done for $900 on a reptile deal a few months back. It is not just the loss of money that hurts. The damage done to the faith and trust you put in people cuts deep!

Blue


----------



## smithson (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you pm me his name plz!!


----------



## richardsc (Dec 27, 2013)

The law needs to get tougher on turds like this,seems to be getting more common unfortunatly


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 27, 2013)

And not just this sort of out-and-out scam. There are so many con artists selling reptiles on gumtree under all sorts of false pretences to the unwary.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll PM those I hadn't got back to this morning.

I had a text back from him last night saying...


> I can't do anything if I'm not there, aps is all wannabes, 90% of them no S H I T



I deduce from that, that he is well aware of what he is doing and will only continue to do so, unless of course someone or some authority stops him.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 27, 2013)

This guy has quite a history. I first encountered him when he was living in Kempsey, a supposed reformed drug addict. he seemed OK for a while. Later, he sold an obviously wild-caught python to an unsuspecting friend of mine, and got into bother with the police for domestic violence, and subsequently threatened the attending police with snakes. He high-tailed it to Qld for a while, then turned up in the Newcastle area a while ago, causing some bother with herp keepers in that area. Seems like the pattern is continuing.

I have to say that MOST of the keepers who breed and sell snakes are reliable and honest, but when creeps like this, with a huge sense of entitlement get into the system, they are hard to dislodge.

You may never meet him, but the last time I saw him he was very lean, heavily tattooed and had long hair in a pigtail. He did send me a threatening PM some time ago when another of these threads came up following a previous rip-off. The sad thing is that he was the beneficiary of considerable generosity from at least one local herp breeder, who gave him a GTP baby at one stage because it was a difficult feeder...

Buyer beware !

Jamie


----------



## reptalica (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Jamie....yes that description of him matches his facebook photo. For any unsuspecting buyers *points to self* what he does is he will get you to deposit the funds into his supposed wife's bank account. As I did this on a Sunday it didnt go in on the Monday and he was hassling me saying go to the bank and transfer another amount as he has other people waiting for these animals. 

There has been some form of action taken already however given I dont know if he reads these boards or not I will refrain from divulging that at this stage.

Please tell me that he doesn't have friends on here.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you please PM me his details. Sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi reptalica, I doubt very much if he has any friends, especially on here. These people act alone because their rip-off behaviour isolates them from almost everyone. You can bet that his "partner" has a similar problem and relies on his scams to feed her own habit.

It's a pity that history keeps repeating itself...

Jamie


----------



## reptalica (Dec 27, 2013)

Hopefully not for long mate as I am going to do everything within my powers (legally) to ensure that this doesn't happen. I know that seems like a tall order and I don't expect any help but I loathe those who prey on innocent victims like those that have also been taken for a ride. 

Let's not forget thru all this that I made a silly decision to transfer the $$$ over without a degree of verification from the person at the other end so I'm well aware of my lack of awareness.

Again for those who are unsuspecting or who may have been done over by this "person" please feel free to PM as I am going to document and start a log of everything that has transpired thus far.

I have all texts and records of the convos and money transfers.


----------



## AussieBen (Dec 27, 2013)

[MENTION=3394]reptalica[/MENTION] 

Could you send me the details through PM please. Situations like this suck, not only does it make it harder for honest people that sell but situations like this make me real skeptical of trusting anyone that have ads up. I would normally only pay cash on pickup but i know that one day i am going to be in the position that i will be buying like this.

AussieBen


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 27, 2013)

If there were more viable Herp.Societies with regular face to face meetings this type of scamming action would not be so frequent.....nothing like the good ol' grapevine


----------



## reptalica (Dec 27, 2013)

Once he is charged and brought before a court and found guilty it will be officially declared open season

He will then go from being alleged to convicted.


----------



## Netteddragon (Dec 27, 2013)

if chopper reid was still alive i would give him a call if i were you


----------



## reptalica (Dec 27, 2013)

Netteddragon said:


> if chopper reid was still alive i would give him a call if i were you



Ironically I used to look after him (supervise) when he was in the "nick" down here in Melbourne. 

Was only brief though. There were a lot harder blokes than him doing the yards.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 27, 2013)

Only just seen this thread. I'm so sorry [MENTION=3394]reptalica[/MENTION]. You sounded pretty excited about getting the boyds pair. 

There are quite a few scumbags out there. I hope this doesn't affect the way you see the hobby too much. What a waste of time and space this person is. 

For those thinking about freighting. I have always freighted my animals and it definitely pays to chase up some prior history on that person, check the animals actually exist and contact previous buyers, etc. 

I was recently contacted by a member on here who was interested in buying an animal from Cairns/Mossman, and wanted to know if the seller was well known. I had no problem in passing on as much info as I could.


----------



## AussieBen (Dec 27, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Only just seen this thread. I'm so sorry @reptalica. You sounded pretty excited about getting the boyds pair.
> 
> There are quite a few scumbags out there. I hope this doesn't affect the way you see the hobby too much. What a waste of time and space this person is.
> 
> ...



With that, just curious as to the members that have freighted before, if you can't find much info on the seller, how do you go about inquiring on APS without naming the person. I am not implying everyone is dodgy like this scenario but i am just wondering how you would ask the question without naming them?


----------



## RedFox (Dec 27, 2013)

When I've bought off members on here, normally there are previous posts, pictures, and/or people who have bought off them. 

I'm fairly selective of my animals so I tend to keep tabs of what people have and then jumped on it when I see a particular animal for sale. 

I have also purchased off fb with many people who have recommended that person. 

With the member on here that contacted me about an animal recently. It was a bit different. The ad was on RDU and location was Cairns/Mossman. I live in Cairns so the member contacted me on the off chance I might know that person. Cairns still has a bit of a small town mentality and word of mouth spreads around quickly.

The policy on here is against name and shame. Starting a thread saying I'm thinking about buying an animal off such and such, has anyone else bought animals off that person, is fine.

Shaming someone for an 'alleged' crime is not allowed. 

There are plenty of ways to check up in someone. Our hobby isn't all that big making things like this much easier.


----------



## AussieBen (Dec 27, 2013)

[MENTION=35366]RedFox[/MENTION], Thanks for clearing that up. 
[MENTION=3394]reptalica[/MENTION], again, sorry this has happened, the pair of them look like typical scumbags, i hope something can be done to sort this out.


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 27, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Hey reptalica, is the person in question the same 1 who ripped off a heap of people with his enclosure scam, he was in Newcastle for a while  ..........................Ron



I can confirm that is not the person you speak of Ron. DP is actually doing quite well and the things he has made for me in the last year have been perfect.

- - - Updated - - -

The only people I will ever freight from are large, reputable breeders that have sold hundreds of animals. I got flamed recently on another thread where I said I would never buy off gumtree or forums and unfortunately this has once again proven to me why I feel this way.


----------



## Pizzalover (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds like a real scumbag, any one who has to rip others off to fund their lifestyle albeit possibly one on the more skanky side, in my opinion wouldn't have friends only oxygen thief's. 
I really hope your able to locate the said "scumbag" and the police can pay a visit. Im sure if this his typical behaviour then he wont have enough grey matter to elude a cold let aloe the long arm.
Best of luck to you and hopefully you put an end to him


----------



## reptalica (Dec 27, 2013)

His latest text reply was



> WHATEVA...I no where you live ur name and everything, hope u have eyes back ur head, gunna need it afta a call I'm making, by the way I'm in sydney, If u hear bikes duck quickly



Wowwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 27, 2013)

reptalica said:


> His latest text reply was
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwwwwwwwwwwww.


Bikes, haha . Bikers have more integrity than him.


----------



## paultheo (Dec 27, 2013)

the guy sounds like a typical junkie, rip you off then lay down empty threats to scare you off. 

what a scumbag.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 27, 2013)

reptalica said:


> His latest text reply was



Is he in Sydney?
Can someone PM me the name please?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2013)

When I read your initial post I thought you were acting prematurely, but obviously your concerns were well founded. I have sent and received money, to people I didn't know, for animals on several occasions. Otherwise it would be very difficult to buy anywhere except local. It's a shame you got burnt, most people seem ok. However, there are always a few vultures/parasites out there making it difficult for everyone else.

Could you please also pm me this person's name.

Thanks.


----------



## MissScarlett (Dec 27, 2013)

A threat like that is actually reportable!


----------



## RedFox (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd be passing that one over to the police. A threat against life is definitely reportable and may help kickstart and inquiry into his scams. 

Probably try get into contact with other victims as well and see if together you can paint a reoccurring picture.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 27, 2013)

Well yeah RF I think on behalf of all those that have been the victim of this scandalous behaviour we should really get some heads together and put an end to this once and for all.

Having worked in this industry previously and as unfortunate as what has unfolded, this flog at worst is likely to get a bond or a fine, the latter of which he is unlikely to pay anyways.

To get a lengthy prison sentence we would need multiple charges and for them then to be proven at court.

Even then it's still a lottery as to what sentence he would get.


----------



## AussieBen (Dec 27, 2013)

[MENTION=3394]reptalica[/MENTION], i googled the name to see what came up and it has been going on since at least 2010 by the looks of it, so if you were to head down that track surely it wouldn't be to hard to track down enough people that been stung by him to make something of it. I mean that is at least a few years it has been going on.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, what a tosser this bloke is. Needs someone to sort him out thats for sure.


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2013)

I think I was probably one of the first to have a dig at him because he sold me an integrade that was full of worms, then when I wormed her and she passed them (that was an experience) I posted photos up on a couple of sites having a little go at him. Yeah, I got the threats and the whatevers, he has since preyed on another from here that I know of and now this. He is a wildlife poacher, who onsells animals he finds in the bush. I wouldn't be surprised if he was licenced at one stage, because he had a licence back then but it would be interesting to check the use by date on that. He no doubt gets away with a bit of this because of the inactivity of the NPWS. He even posted a photo of himself on this forum in one of those name to faces threads, to look at ....most certainly a tough guy :lol:.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 28, 2013)

Pm name please last thing I need is that to happen takes me months to save for a reptile... Sorry to hear about your misfortune.


----------



## cwtiger (Dec 28, 2013)

Sounds like the person that I met in Queensland and who ripped me off. Bought well put a deposit on a snake for my autistic son until payday a couple of days later. I went to his house viewed all his animals asked neighbours and local pet shop about him. They all thought he was alright. These snakes were going to be my first and it was the first time I saw my son really smile when they were crawling on his arm. Well to cut the story short. I went to go and pick the snakes up and he was not home and the girlfriend wouldn't let me take the snakes. I didn't hand over the rest of the money. But to end it before boring everyone I lost my deposit. Got no snakes and broke my sons heart. So it isn't just forums you have to be aware of. I took it to the police they couldn't do a thing so went to small claims but unless you can find where he moved to when he does a runner then you are hard out of luck. So I got told by the courts.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 28, 2013)

cwtiger said:


> Sounds like the person that I met in Queensland and who ripped me off. Bought well put a deposit on a snake for my autistic son until payday a couple of days later. I went to his house viewed all his animals asked neighbours and local pet shop about him. They all thought he was alright. These snakes were going to be my first and it was the first time I saw my son really smile when they were crawling on his arm. Well to cut the story short. I went to go and pick the snakes up and he was not home and the girlfriend wouldn't let me take the snakes. I didn't hand over the rest of the money. But to end it before boring everyone I lost my deposit. Got no snakes and broke my sons heart. So it isn't just forums you have to be aware of. I took it to the police they couldn't do a thing so went to small claims but unless you can find where he moved to when he does a runner then you are hard out of luck. So I got told by the courts.



That's awful did you end up getting a python for your son?


----------



## reptalica (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah very sad to hear that cwtiger. Sheesh it puts my situation into perspective when something like that happens. I wish everything positive to come your way in the future [MENTION=23439]cwtiger[/MENTION] 

I think enough's enough now....and whilst the forum population have been fantastic in their support and well wishes I am quite happy to pursue this matter myself, through legal avenues, both criminally and civilly and at least go some way to putting and end to this.

The bottom line is everyone is that this cretin is obviously going to keep on keeping on so I urge each and everyone who has hos details to pass them onto friends other reptile forums around the country.

Remember this flog is preying on us to feed his "alleged drug habit".

*I would further like to thank the mods for letting this thread run....and if possible in the interim could we please make this thread a sticky as I believe it is both justified and warrants it.*


----------



## Colin (Dec 28, 2013)

this is the same person in this thread
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/beware-202792/

- - - Updated - - -

and it looks like the same guy again stealing pics and advertising other peoples animals in another scam.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/lts-bit-sad-comes-164666/


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 28, 2013)

reptalica said:


> His latest text reply was
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwwwwwwwwwwww.



That quote is word for word the quote he sent a friend of mine. LOL He must have it saved o his phone or something.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 28, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> That quote is word for word the quote he sent a friend of mine. LOL He must have it saved o his phone or something.



Yeah well spelling obviously isn't his forte. 

He sounds like one of these guys who would have been the prize bully at school but when challenged has no ticker.


----------



## Radar (Dec 28, 2013)

This same bloke tried to rip off a while ago, started normal then went to trying to let me to write off animals are dead and send them to him so he could "breed" them once he got his license sorted out, etc. He put through not enough money to cover shipping then made that suggestion, then decided to get abusive when I told him to 'go away'. I'm pretty sure it was actually his wife i was dealing with as she sent me some messages meant for him. . . 

Would love for him to show up in my neck of the woods.

Keep all correspondence. I have.


----------



## cwtiger (Dec 28, 2013)

Redfox after alot of hesitation I did end up getting a python for my son. Came from a breeder on this forum. I have kept all messages and the reciept regarding the deposit which was written out under alot of protest. I would only need 5 minutes with this beep to know he has done it again and again to others makes my blood boil. I hope all of you that have been burnt by this beep get justise. Regarding the money transfer I am not sure what bank you are with but my bank can actually reverse the transfer so this is something that you could look into at least then you could get your money back.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 28, 2013)

My suggestion at this stage would be for each and everyone of us that feel they have been defrauded/bent over/ripped off, however u like to describe it by _*MR*_ I would ask you to collect all documentation or anything that can be collated as evidence.

In saying this I am aware that some may not wish to proceed with criminal/civil actions due to possible lack of discretion/secrecy etc however there are those who would for nothing more than to bring this flog to justice and collectively from what I have heard thus far is that there has been many a person who has fallen to his dishonesty and cowardly tactics.

I think the worst thing is being ripped off only to be threatened by the same guy when reasonable questions are asked.

That ain't on.

If we are serious I have no doubt we have a strong case. Me personally? Well I am not going to lay down until the matter is resolved successfully in mine and others favors.
[MENTION=23439]cwtiger[/MENTION] - with regards to my transaction we both bank with Westpac. They know all about what is going on and we have proceeded to lodge the official complaint.


----------



## morelia_mad (Dec 28, 2013)

Someone PM me who it is please


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 28, 2013)

lol.
Did you know that a "Dude" is actually a camels penis.
Suits this bloke to a T. lol.


----------



## Senator358 (Dec 28, 2013)

Too true blue. I really am a great poet. lol


----------



## reptalica (Dec 28, 2013)

Nope still cant work it out Senator........8)
[MENTION=637]PilbaraPythons[/MENTION] - PM sent mate.....I already tried once to name this flog.

He said he was going to get the bikies to pay me a visit......all I have seen so far is a group of kids ride past on push bikes.


----------



## Bart70 (Dec 28, 2013)

reptalica said:


> He said he was going to get the bikies to pay me a visit......all I have seen so far is a group of kids ride past on push bikes.




Ahhh.....But were they wearing their 'flat caps' around backwards?.....They might have been his henchmen.....


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 28, 2013)

Incidents like this really put things into perspective... Timely reminder for us all... Good luck mate... Hope justice is served...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 28, 2013)

Haha! His name rhymes with "dark cradle," and I'm sure that he's no friend of any bikies, except it would be where he gets his drug junk from. Unfortunately, it's where most of your money goes also. You will have no chance of recouping your money from him - much better bet to see if your bank's fraud section can deal with it. Unfortunately, like a lot of losers, he's very mobile - probably has to be to stay ahead of those hunting him.

Jamie


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 30, 2013)

Can you please pm me his name so that I can avoid him in future.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 31, 2013)

At the end of the day we have to look after each other if we are serious about curbing such behavior. I know this doesn't apply to a lot of the forum members as some might choose to deal locally, might only have and only intending to keep 1 or 2 reptiles or might not even have any.

There are a multitude of reasons why the urgency for some might not apply and that's fine.

As I mentioned elsewhere the reason for me driving this as much as I have is a) obviously so that I can recoup the $625 I outlaid and b) but not any less important to warn others about this type of practice going on and that it can happen to them, especially those who are a little more unsuspecting.

*

Just so everyone is aware his advertisements on the "other" forum have been removed promptly. 

Another win for us. *


----------



## 00Scales00 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well did it get sorted yet?? I hope so xx


----------

